# What's going on in my line? Possible lilac?



## Bess (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder if members here would be so kind to help me get to grips with the varieties and basic genetics in my line please? Unfortunately I have a bit of a challenge for you, since these are pet shop lines. I'll try to include as much information as possible in the hopes you may be able to help me identify what's going on in my lines. Thank you :love1

Here is a picture of my only buck, dad to my current litters. What exactly is he? I know difficult to tell as they will be poor example of varieties. The shop I bought him from breed all of their mice in store and have for a long time, so I can tell you that most of the line looked like this though the black and white markings varied and others had the odd black spot too, with a few black selfs and agoutis in the line. They also throw out hairless/fuzzys from time to time, though they can't tell me which pairings are doing this, and to the best of my knowledge they don't appear to have any mice with visually curled/waved fur. Just on Tuesday I picked up a trio from their litter of 5 fuzzies/nakeds, but they told me this is the first time in a year they've cropped up now. I will post a pic of the fuzzies since they are related to my buck, and as one carries markings similar to him and what he is throwing out.



















Next up is my two doe's who are related but from a totally different breeder from my buck. My best guess is Fawn satin and Variegated satin. In the box with them (all related) were black selfs, BEW satins, I believe PEW (though my memory is a bit cloudy on that one) and agoutis.










I bred the two does to my above buck, and got agouti's, agouti and white (pied?), black self, BEW satin, variegated (poss satin?), one unknown satin (which is sat on my thumb in the pic), several that looked like dad (black and white) and one that is like dad but extremely light brown and white, which I will post a picture of too. I couldn't tell you which babies belong to which mum sadly, as they both birthed together at the same time. This isn't the whole lot, just a selection of the colours produced.










This is the unknown satin, which I am wondering if it is lilac. She is pictured with one of the possible mothers. I took the pic in natural light without flash as it was the closest I could get to how her colour appears to the eye. Please excuse the wee poopy. 



















And this is the very light brown and white buck resembling dad. I know the pictures aren't great but again, they're the ones that showed how his colour looks to the eye. You can see him nestled next to agouti and white along with a black and white for comparison. Any ideas what he may be?



















Thank you for taking the time to read and for any help you can provide, Jessica  x


----------

